# last orders ?



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

spoke to my local dealer to arrange a test drive on a TT this w/e. He advised that they have some in stock and some on the system due to be built but they cannot place any new factory orders ?

we knew the end was coming but has anyone else heard this from a dealer ?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Could just be to sell built cars as I expect there are fair number to shift.


----------



## simon3868 (Feb 26, 2011)

I've been looking on Carwow for deals, this is now the message I'm getting on a 45 Tfsi black edition Quattro.

Please note
This Audi TT has recently been discontinued, so these are offers on brand new cars in-stock. Although not built to order, this means your car could be available in weeks - not months!


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

I've been in touch with my dealer and he has no knowledge of any discontinuation yet and showed me the new 2021 pricing for all TT models available to order


----------



## Power777 (May 30, 2020)

Not sure if that's due to limiting production at factory due to crisis or discontinued TT


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

Power777 said:


> Not sure if that's due to limiting production at factory due to crisis or discontinued TT


Just looked at that page and compared sport with s line. Dimensions are identical. I thought the S Line was lowered by 10mm and the sport stayed as standard ?
Looks like it's only Vorsprung / TTS and upwards !?


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

Ive just put an order in for a brand new Black Edition...they haven't even started making it yet.


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

My dealer says he's taking no more orders for the convertible


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Rich146 said:


> I've been in touch with my dealer and he has no knowledge of any discontinuation yet and showed me the new 2021 pricing for all TT models available to order


Ditto, I spoke to Huntingdon Audi on Saturday, still taking orders


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

Farnborough still taking orders, nothing from the factory to indicate these are stopping they say


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

They wouldn't pull it completely until they have something similar (electric), would they?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Got a quote today from Broker for a new factory order.


----------

